# should people be banned



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

*people how talk about big brother on uk-m should be banned *​
YES - ban people how talk about big brother 981.82%NO - im weird and wont to talk about big brother218.18%


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

i hated big brother form the 1st time i herd of it, stupidest thing ever, never watched it its just you hear about it all the time.

its going to be one of those things you hear about everyone talking about from tv averts, radio, everyone's facebook statuses and knowing my look on here so my idea is...

people how talk about big brother should be banned

let the flaming begin    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can happily say ive never watched it, and i never plan on doing so


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

1adf1 said:


> i hated big brother form the 1st time i herd of it, stupidest thing ever, never watched it its just you hear about it all the time.
> 
> its going to be one of those things you hear about everyone talking about from tv averts, radio, everyone's facebook statuses and knowing my look on here so my idea is...
> 
> ...


shall we start with you for makeingthis thread?

you hate it so much you want to talk about on a forum ??

lol jk

not a fan myself mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Couldn't agree more mate.

Mod's......ban this guy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am being forced to watch the crap by the wife, l will get mine later tho as payback !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

line up apparantly confirmed are

Jedward

Kerry Katona

Amy Childs

Lorian

Tara Reid

Milky

Pamela Anderson

Paddy Doherty


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

just seen a thread on it b4 i made this and my blood presher rose like crazy needed to put a stop all the threads that will pop up ASAP


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> line up apparantly confirmed are
> 
> Jedward
> 
> ...


Looks like me and Paddy will be sorting some sh*t out !

Bastard did my drive a few yrs back and its a sh*t job !


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

who the fu ck is that fat **** head in the white shirt????


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

They should be banned and prosecuted to the full extent of the law!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> who the fu ck is that fat **** head in the white shirt????


Paddy Docherty mate, gypo / fighter...


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> Paddy Docherty mate, gypo / fighter...


was gonna say he looks a bit handy


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sick of BB on facebook (and I hate facebook too) UK-m should be a Big brother free zone!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

If Charlie Sheen walked on right now..........

Then i'd be watching it 

Saying that, missus has the remote, so its already on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob1184 said:


> If Charlie Sheen walked on right now..........
> 
> Then i'd be watching it
> 
> Saying that, missus has the remote, so its already on


Funny isnt it, l am watching something, she starts rubbing her minge l stop and dive in, she watches this sh*t, l get Little Milky out and she calls me a fu*king pervert !


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Funny isnt it, l am watching something, she starts rubbing her minge l stop and dive in, she watches this sh*t, l get Little Milky out and she calls me a fu*king pervert !


Mate that there made my day :lol: 'little milky'


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Funny isnt it, l am watching something, she starts rubbing her minge l stop and dive in, she watches this sh*t, l get Little Milky out and she calls me a fu*king pervert !


LOL! You Dirty Perv 

Reckon my missus had this all planned out! Fetch her some wine, she thanks me with a trouser kiss :thumb: then puts this sh*t on!

Women, I love em


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hahaha!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Nahhh, I've been watching the current series.


----------

